# هل أنت موجود؟



## نعم أنت موجود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

انا مسلم بس قبل فترة ماعدت أعرف إذا الله موجود او مو موجود، اذا الاديان صادقه او من اختراع بشر، ماعدت عارف شي. 
وبما اني مسلم وعارف كل شي عن الاسلام. ولهاد السبب ماراح ابحث فيه وبدي ابدأ البحث في المسيحيه. 
معي نسخة من الانجيل بس مو عارف من وين ابدا. لانه العهد القديم حاسس انه كله قصص ومو عارف اذا راح يفيدني للتعرف على المسيحيه. من وين ابدا وشو بتنصحوني اعمل؟.

لاني طقيت وانا مو عارف راسي من رجلي. من جهة العالم المادي وكل الي فيه ومن جهة تانيه العالم الروحي وكل الي فيه. :a82::a82:


----------



## fredyyy (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هل أنت موجود؟ قال:


> وبدي ابدأ البحث في *المسيحيه*.




*عزيزي سأكرر لك عبارات ذكرها *



> *شوفي المسيحية ليست دين ... تتزين به الأعناق *
> 
> *بل المسيحية تفك حبل الموت من على الأعناق *
> 
> ...


----------



## نعم أنت موجود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اهلا بيك وسطنا
> بس انا مش فاهمه اوى يعنى انت عندك شكوك فى وجود الله ولا انت بس تركت الاسلام ؟
> على العموم ابتدى فى العهد الجديد ابدأ من الاناجيل الاربعة متى مرقس لوقا يوحنا منها هتتعرف على المسيح
> *



انا شاكك في وجود الله بس يمكن الاقيه في المسيحيه.مابدي استبق الاحداث.
شكي في الله كان موجود من وانا صغير، والاهم الى صار بسبب الاديان من الارهاب،الحروب الصليبيه، اسرائيل والقائمة تطول.....يعني مالاقيت دين غير وصارت دواهي سببه. ليش؟

اذا راح ابدأ بالاناجيل.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هل أنت موجود؟ قال:


> انا مسلم بس قبل فترة ماعدت أعرف إذا الله موجود او مو موجود،.لاني طقيت وانا مو عارف راسي من رجلي.


معظم *الفارين* من الأسلام يتجهون الى الألحاد ...
أحذر أن تقع فى هذا ...
*أعط نفسك الفرصة للقراءة وللأطلاع والسؤال ..*
*ولا تبخل على عقلك ...*


----------



## نعم أنت موجود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *عزيزي سأكرر لك عبارات ذكرها *



اذا هيك كتير حلو بس ليش مابنشوفه على ارض الواقع؟


----------



## نعم أنت موجود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> معظم *الفارين* من الأسلام يتجهون الى الألحاد ...
> أحذر أن تقع فى هذا ...
> *أعط نفسك الفرصة للقراءة وللأطلاع والسؤال ..*
> *ولا تبخل على عقلك ...*



صدقني لو يعملوا استفتاء ويشوفوا قديش ملحد عند العرب، العالم كله راح ينصدم. 
الالحاد كل يوم عم يزيد ولمن قول كل يوم يعنيها حرفيا. كل يوم خاصة من الاسلام. انا عندي كتير صحاب مسلمين صاروا ملحدين.


----------



## mm4jesus (4 سبتمبر 2011)

حتي انا بعد ماتركت الاسلام فضلت حوالي سنه وانا ملحد  حتي بدات اقرا عن المسيح

اعتقد انها فتره انتقاليه لازم كل واحد ترك الاسلام بيمر بها


----------



## fredyyy (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هل أنت موجود؟ قال:


> اذا هيك كتير حلو
> 
> بس ليش مابنشوفه على ارض الواقع؟


 
*تقريرك أنه ( كتير حلو ) ... يضع رجلك على أول الطريق *

*أرض الواقع تنقسم قسمين *

*واقع مرأي ... وغير مرأي *

*أنت تري المرأي بكل ما فيه من سوء *

*عندما يتشاجر بعض الأشرار في الشارع *

*هذا لا يعني ... أن كل الناس أشرار وتتشاجر *

*لكن يوجد داخل الأبواب المغلقة نفوس تعلقت بالله وتهابه وتقدره *

*فقط إبحث عن النور ... **سيجدك النور *

*البداية أنك في وسطنا وسنُحيطك بالمحبة الإلهية *

.


----------



## نعم أنت موجود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> حتي انا بعد ماتركت الاسلام فضلت حوالي سنه وانا ملحد  حتي بدات اقرا عن المسيح
> 
> اعتقد انها فتره انتقاليه لازم كل واحد ترك الاسلام بيمر بها



طيب ممكن تقلي شو الى خلاك تسيب الإلحاد. لانه الباين إني موجود في المرحلة الإنتقاليه ويمكن لو تقلي ليش امنت بالمسيح تسرع من خروجي من هالمرحلة الانتقاليه الصعبه.


----------



## نعم أنت موجود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *تقريرك أنه ( كتير حلو ) ... يضع رجلك على أول الطريق *
> 
> *أرض الواقع تنقسم قسمين *
> 
> ...




"محبة إلهيه" تصدق إنه ماعمري عرفت هذه المحبه. لمن كنت مسلم الله ماكان يظهرلي كمحب او حتى رحيم. كان يظهرلي إله عصبي وبكره كتييييييييييير وحاقد واغلب عمله هو اللعن وتحريض الناس يقتلوا بعضهن البعض ورغم انه كان الناس يقولوا انه رحيم بس وين؟؟ في القرآن ايات بسيطة بسيطة تقول انه رحيم وحتى هاى الايات مابتشعر انه عنجد رحيم وكنت احس انه لسه لسه ورغم انه بنقال عنه رحيم بس الحقيقة والاغلب انه حاقد وكاره ومدمر.
علشان هيك ماعمري عرفت شي اسمه محبة الهيه.


----------



## fredyyy (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هل أنت موجود؟ قال:


> "*محبة إلهيه*" تصدق إنه ماعمري عرفت هذه المحبه.
> علشان هيك ماعمري عرفت شي اسمه *محبة إلهيه*.




*الله مُحب *

*لأنه عندما خلق الانسان وضعه في الجنه وعندما خرج منها *

*تكلم إليه كما فعل مع قايين ... ولم يُرد قايين سماع صوت الرب *

*كان من الممكن أن يدمر الله الانسان ويخلق غيره حيث أنه قادر على ذلك *

*يعني إنسان غني ولعبة عند أولاده تعطلت ... يشتري غيرها وإنتهى الأمر *

*لكن الله ليس كذلك إنه يحب الانسان وهو غالي عليه إنه صنعة يديه *

*لا يتركه في بُعده بل يستمر في البحث عنه حتى يُرجعه *

*يبحث ويبحث عنه حتي يجده وعند رجوعه يُسر به *

لوقا 15 : 4 ​أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْكُمْ لَهُ مِئَةُ خَرُوفٍ وَأَضَاعَ وَاحِداً مِنْهَا 
أَلاَ يَتْرُكُ التِّسْعَةَ وَالتِّسْعِينَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَيَذْهَبَ لأَجْلِ الضَّالِّ *حَتَّى يَجِدَهُ *
​*فإذا كان الراعي الأرضي يفعل هكذا ... ألا يفعل ذلك خالق الرعاه ومُعلمهم *

*نعم يفعل بمحبه منقطعة النظير *

.


----------



## MAJI (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شو رأيك (يا هل انت موجود) تسأل ربنا في خلوة وتقوله
هل انت موجود؟ 
انا اطلب منك ان كنت موجود ان تظهر لي هذا بعلامة او باشارة افهم منها انك موجود.
صدقني ان طلبتها من كل قلبك ستتلقى الرد بطريقة او باخرى 
والرب معك


----------



## نعم أنت موجود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *الله مُحب *
> 
> *لأنه عندما خلق الانسان وضعه في الجنه وعندما خرج منها *
> 
> ...



في هاى الحالة مو فاضل غير أؤمن بالمسيح بس كيف أعرف إنه الله موجود؟؟


----------



## نعم أنت موجود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> شو رأيك (يا هل انت موجود) تسأل ربنا في خلوة وتقوله
> هل انت موجود؟
> انا اطلب منك ان كنت موجود ان تظهر لي هذا بعلامة او باشارة افهم منها انك موجود.
> صدقني ان طلبتها من كل قلبك ستتلقى الرد بطريقة او باخرى
> والرب معك



حاولت بس كنت خجلان أو مو واثق انه الله يمكن يسمعلي لو موجود. لأنه كتيييير ايام قلت إنه الله مش موجود وإنه خرافه وعلشان هيك بحس بخجل وقلة ثقة لمن فكر إني صلي. بس راح حاول اليوم من كل قلبي لأنى عنجد حاسس إنه الله موجود وكمان إنه مو موجود وبدي إخلص من هالضياع الي انا عايش فيه.


----------



## MAJI (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هل أنت موجود؟ قال:


> حاولت بس كنت خجلان أو مو واثق انه الله يمكن يسمعلي لو موجود. لأنه كتيييير ايام قلت إنه الله مش موجود وإنه خرافه وعلشان هيك بحس بخجل وقلة ثقة لمن فكر إني صلي. بس راح حاول اليوم من كل قلبي لأنى عنجد حاسس إنه الله موجود وكمان إنه مو موجود وبدي إخلص من هالضياع الي انا عايش فيه.


 مضبوط هلحكي وهل احساس 
كتير متلك هيك قالو 
وكان فيون مش بس انكرو الله لكن قتلو ونهبو (كانو ارهبيين)وعملو شومابدن وخجلو يصلو حاسين متلك مش راح يسمعن الله بس سمعن وجاوبن وتابو ونالو الراحة والخلاص 
عقبالك يا (هل انت موجود) لما تغير اسمك ليصير(نعم انت موجود)


----------



## mm4jesus (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هل أنت موجود؟ قال:


> طيب ممكن تقلي شو الى خلاك تسيب الإلحاد. لانه الباين إني موجود في المرحلة الإنتقاليه ويمكن لو تقلي ليش امنت بالمسيح تسرع من خروجي من هالمرحلة الانتقاليه الصعبه.


فتره صعبه انا عارف وبتشعر فيها ان الحياه متوقفه وانك تايه بالارض ولاتجد من يرشدك

ولكنها ستختلف من شخص لاخر انا الحقيقه يوجد من ساعدني علي الايمان المسيحي من اصدقاء الجامعه وهم من ساعدوني علي الخروج من مرحله الالحاد
ولو طلبت من الرب يرشدك اكيد سيرسل لك من يدلك مثل ما ارسل لي
اتمني اكون افدتك


----------



## نعم أنت موجود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> مضبوط هلحكي وهل احساس
> كتير متلك هيك قالو
> وكان فيون مش بس انكرو الله لكن قتلو ونهبو (كانو ارهبيين)وعملو شومابدن وخجلو يصلو حاسين متلك مش راح يسمعن الله بس سمعن وجاوبن وتابو ونالو الراحة والخلاص
> عقبالك يا (هل انت موجود) لما تغير اسمك ليصير(نعم انت موجود)



ياريت غير إسمي. واليوم راح حاول من كل قلبي إني صلي وبتمنى منكم تصلوا معي لاني بعرف لو الله موجود راح يسمع.


----------



## نعم أنت موجود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> فتره صعبه انا عارف وبتشعر فيها ان الحياه متوقفه وانك تايه بالارض ولاتجد من يرشدك
> 
> ولكنها ستختلف من شخص لاخر انا الحقيقه يوجد من ساعدني علي الايمان المسيحي من اصدقاء الجامعه وهم من ساعدوني علي الخروج من مرحله الالحاد
> ولو طلبت من الرب يرشدك اكيد سيرسل لك من يدلك مثل ما ارسل لي
> اتمني اكون افدتك



هاد هو الي عم بمر فيه. بس نيالك لاقيت من يساعدك. مع إني اردني ومافي مشاكل طائفيه ودايما بشوف كنائس في طريقي وبتمنى لو ادخل لواحده منهن بس سمعت عن قصص لناس ينقال انه الكنائس ماقبلت تستقبلهم لانها خايفه تدخل في مشاكل مع المجتمع وبتعرف هيك اشياء.


----------



## fredyyy (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هل أنت موجود؟ قال:


> ياريت غير إسمي.
> واليوم راح حاول من كل قلبي إني صلي وبتمنى منكم تصلوا معي
> لاني بعرف لو الله موجود راح *يسمع*.


 

*يسمع ويستجيب أيضًا *

*لا خوف في المحبة ... المسيح ينتظر سماع صوتك *


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هل أنت موجود؟ قال:


> هاد هو الي عم بمر فيه. بس نيالك لاقيت من يساعدك. مع إني اردني ومافي مشاكل طائفيه ودايما بشوف كنائس في طريقي وبتمنى لو ادخل لواحده منهن بس سمعت عن قصص لناس ينقال انه الكنائس ماقبلت تستقبلهم لانها خايفه تدخل في مشاكل مع المجتمع وبتعرف هيك اشياء.



*لا بالعكس أخي الغالي الكنيسة في الأردن بتقبل أي شخص 
بس بشرط تخبر الكاهن قبل القداس وتعرفه بنفسك 
صلواتي معك أخي لمعرفة طريق الرب الصحيح  *


----------



## نعم أنت موجود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا بالعكس أخي الغالي الكنيسة في الأردن بتقبل أي شخص
> بس بشرط تخبر الكاهن قبل القداس وتعرفه بنفسك
> صلواتي معك أخي لمعرفة طريق الرب الصحيح  *



عنجد!!! طيب شو عن الي سمعته؟ ومن وين راح جيب الشجاعه اني اتكلم مع الكاهن وقله اني مسلم. دايما لمن شوف كنيسة بحس بدي ادخل بس على طول قلبي بدق و بسمع صوت دقات قلبي وبحس كأني راح اوقع لانه بظن انه لو حدا عرف فيني راح تيجي الشرطه وتسحبني من الكنيسة وانحبس واهلي يروحوا في ستين داهيه وبتعرفي من هالمواضيع. مع انه صعب اني صدق يمكن يصير هاد في الاردن بس هاد الي بصير لمن فكر بدخول الكنيسة.


----------



## fredyyy (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هل أنت موجود؟ قال:


> عنجد!!! طيب شو عن الي سمعته؟ ومن وين راح جيب الشجاعه اني اتكلم مع الكاهن وقله اني مسلم. دايما لمن شوف كنيسة بحس بدي ادخل بس على طول قلبي بدق و بسمع صوت دقات قلبي وبحس كأني راح اوقع لانه بظن انه لو حدا عرف فيني راح تيجي *الشرطه* وتسحبني من الكنيسة وانحبس واهلي يروحوا في ستين داهيه وبتعرفي من هالمواضيع. مع انه صعب اني صدق يمكن يصير هاد في الاردن بس هاد الي بصير لمن فكر بدخول الكنيسة.




*إدخل الكنيسة بهدوء ... وإجلس بهدوء *

*وإستمع بهدوء ... وإخرج بهدوء *

.


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هل أنت موجود؟ قال:


> عنجد!!! طيب شو عن الي سمعته؟ ومن وين راح جيب الشجاعه اني اتكلم مع الكاهن وقله اني مسلم. دايما لمن شوف كنيسة بحس بدي ادخل بس على طول قلبي بدق و بسمع صوت دقات قلبي وبحس كأني راح اوقع لانه بظن انه لو حدا عرف فيني راح تيجي الشرطه وتسحبني من الكنيسة وانحبس واهلي يروحوا في ستين داهيه وبتعرفي من هالمواضيع. مع انه صعب اني صدق يمكن يصير هاد في الاردن بس هاد الي بصير لمن فكر بدخول الكنيسة.



أخي الموضوع بسيط كل الموضوع إنك تحكي للكاهن تاع الكنيسة وتعرفه بنفسك .. الكاهن ما بيخوف 
وعلى حد معرفتي في كنائس في الأردن بتسهل هاي المواضيع 
بعدين لما بدك تروح على كنيسة إشي طبيعي تروح على كنيسة بعيدة عن مكان سكنك حرصا على سلامتك
بس موضوع الكنيسة لسه بكير عليه أعطي وقت لنفسك تتعرف على المسيحية 
ربنا يكون معك أخي


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هل أنت موجود؟ قال:


> انا مسلم بس قبل فترة ماعدت أعرف إذا الله موجود او مو موجود، اذا الاديان صادقه او من اختراع بشر، ماعدت عارف شي.
> وبما اني مسلم وعارف كل شي عن الاسلام. ولهاد السبب ماراح ابحث فيه وبدي ابدأ البحث في المسيحيه.
> معي نسخة من الانجيل بس مو عارف من وين ابدا. لانه العهد القديم حاسس انه كله قصص ومو عارف اذا راح يفيدني للتعرف على المسيحيه. من وين ابدا وشو بتنصحوني اعمل؟.
> 
> لاني طقيت وانا مو عارف راسي من رجلي. من جهة العالم المادي وكل الي فيه ومن جهة تانيه العالم الروحي وكل الي فيه. :a82::a82:



أخي الغالي ... عن تجربة ... بنصحك إنك أول شي تبدأ بقراءة الكتاب المقدس.. هيدا الأهم ... و فيك تدعم قراءتك بالاسئلة يلي ممكن يساعدك فيا الاعضاء ...
الرب يكون معك


----------



## نعم أنت موجود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> هل أنت موجود؟ قال:
> 
> 
> > عنجد!!! طيب شو عن الي سمعته؟ ومن وين راح جيب الشجاعه اني اتكلم مع الكاهن وقله اني مسلم. دايما لمن شوف كنيسة بحس بدي ادخل بس على طول قلبي بدق و بسمع صوت دقات قلبي وبحس كأني راح اوقع لانه بظن انه لو حدا عرف فيني راح تيجي *الشرطه* وتسحبني من الكنيسة وانحبس واهلي يروحوا في ستين داهيه وبتعرفي من هالمواضيع. مع انه صعب اني صدق يمكن يصير هاد في الاردن بس هاد الي بصير لمن فكر بدخول الكنيسة.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## نعم أنت موجود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> أخي الموضوع بسيط كل الموضوع إنك تحكي للكاهن تاع الكنيسة وتعرفه بنفسك .. الكاهن ما بيخوف
> وعلى حد معرفتي في كنائس في الأردن بتسهل هاي المواضيع
> بعدين لما بدك تروح على كنيسة إشي طبيعي تروح على كنيسة بعيدة عن مكان سكنك حرصا على سلامتك
> بس موضوع الكنيسة لسه بكير عليه أعطي وقت لنفسك تتعرف على المسيحية
> ربنا يكون معك أخي


اذا سمحتيلي بالسؤال. إنت من الاردن؟
لا طبعا الكاهن مابخوف هو بشر مثلي مثله بس فكرة دخولي للكنيسة هى الي بتخوف. 
اكيد ماراح روح للكنيسة على طول قبل ماعرف اكتر بس لمن يحصل واقرر ادخل الكنيسه. يمكن اطلب مساعدتك في حال كنت من الاردن؟


----------



## نعم أنت موجود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> أخي الغالي ... عن تجربة ... بنصحك إنك أول شي تبدأ بقراءة الكتاب المقدس.. هيدا الأهم ... و فيك تدعم قراءتك بالاسئلة يلي ممكن يساعدك فيا الاعضاء ...
> الرب يكون معك



أكيد...وهلأ بديت بإنجيل متّى ومتحمس للباقي. وشكرا على الرسالة اخي.


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هل أنت موجود؟ قال:


> اذا سمحتيلي بالسؤال. إنت من الاردن؟
> لا طبعا الكاهن مابخوف هو بشر مثلي مثله بس فكرة دخولي للكنيسة هى الي بتخوف.
> اكيد ماراح روح للكنيسة على طول قبل ماعرف اكتر بس لمن يحصل واقرر ادخل الكنيسه. يمكن اطلب مساعدتك في حال كنت من الاردن؟



*نعم من الأردن
في حال إحتجت للمساعدة والتعرف على المسيحية بالتأكيد لن نبخل عليك فيها 
ربنا يرتب إلك الصالح  *


----------



## mm4jesus (4 سبتمبر 2011)

كويس انك بالاردن ياخي موضوعك بسيط صدقني

الدور والباقي عاللي بمصر اللي ..............ام الدنيا اللي بيقتلو فيها المسيحين فما بالك بالمتنصرين حقيقي بلد جاحده


----------



## نعم أنت موجود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نعم من الأردن
> في حال إحتجت للمساعدة والتعرف على المسيحية بالتأكيد لن نبخل عليك فيها
> ربنا يرتب إلك الصالح  *



هلا ببنت البلد!! (باقي الاعضاء ماتعتبروها تمييز) حلو...اذا لمن اتعرف اكثر واحس إني جاهز لأتعرف على المسيحية عن قرب راح راسلك اذا سمحتيلي.


----------



## نعم أنت موجود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> كويس انك بالاردن ياخي موضوعك بسيط صدقني
> 
> الدور والباقي عاللي بمصر اللي ..............ام الدنيا اللي بيقتلو فيها المسيحين فما بالك بالمتنصرين حقيقي بلد جاحده



ولا حدا بيخفى عنه حال المسيحين في مصر، الكل بيعرف وعنجد انا متعجب انه كيف في بلد المسيحين فيها بالملايين ويصير فيهم الي عم بصير. صارت الناس تروح للكنيسة ومو عارفه اذا راح ترجع بيتها او لا. حرام لي عم بصير.


----------



## fredyyy (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رجاء عدم تبادل البيانات الشخصية *

*لضمان سلامة أعضاء المنتدى *

*رجاء التواصل عبر المنتدى *


----------



## نعم أنت موجود (5 سبتمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *رجاء عدم تبادل البيانات الشخصية *
> 
> *لضمان سلامة أعضاء المنتدى *
> 
> *رجاء التواصل عبر المنتدى *



لا طبعا ماكان قصدي تبادل معلومات شخصيه أو حتى نتراسل برا المنتدى. كل القصد كان إنه آخذ بعض النصائح بموضوع الكنائس هناك. بس اعتقد انه الاحسن ادخل بهدوء واخرج بهدوء لانه مابدي حدا يعرف عني تفاديا للمواقف المحرجة  بس كل الموقفني هو الخوف. بدي روح للكنيسة في حال آمنت او حسيت اني بحاجه لاتطلاع على المسيحية قبل ماقرر بس الخوف الخوف هو الواقف في طريقي.


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2011)

هل أنت موجود؟ قال:


> بس الخوف الخوف هو الواقف في طريقي.


المسيح له كل المجد بيقول: *«لاَ تَخَفْ. آمِنْ فَقَطْ»* لوقا 8: 50 
ربنا يكون معاك أخي


----------

